# Mobile invoicing and shop management software



## Rog_Espi (Oct 29, 2008)

So what I am wondering, is there a program to manage a print shop and be able to invoice from a mobile device. I would like a program you pay for once, no monthly fees. I've looked at Printavo but I'm not gonna pay a monthly fee I have to many of those already. I don't want to keep asking my accountant for an invoice. Any ideas?


----------



## tshirtquilter (Jun 2, 2011)

I use Quickbook Online which has a mobile app. I pay a small monthly fee for the service however I know they have several payment options (i.e. quarterly and yearly). 

www.QuickBooksOnline.com


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Invoice2go. It doesn't manage a shop but is decent invoicing. Mobile only is free. Desktop sync is monthly. I don't use the desktop because I use quicken to handle that stuff for now. I invoice on the mobile an make simple entries in quicken that reference the key parts of the mobile invoice that I have printed for my records. 

It's not a perfect solution but its all free and that means good enough for now. 

Later I will look into a shop manager for the desktop and then use remotely on the iPad via desktop remote protocols. 

My two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## Rog_Espi (Oct 29, 2008)

My business partner brought up invoice 2 go. I was hoping for an all in one. To bad I'm not a programmer. My partner uses PC and Android and I use Mac and iOS. Invoice 2 go is on both mobile so may go with this for awhile.


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

I use an app for my android phone called Mobile Biz. It's kind of basic (but it's just a one time $21 purchase) but it's great for creating invoices on the go, emailing or texting them directly to the customer. When I get home I just copy the information into Quicken Home/Business software on my desktop. I just wish it had a way to integrate with Quicken/Quickbook.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Sry just saw this. Yeah I've thought about 1-time pricing but with the constant maintenance, customer support and upgrades every day I'll be keeping monthly fees for now. Let me know what you decide on thought!


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

I look a printavo and I think that is sweet but a monthly fee is just not for me hate monthly suscriptions 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

